# Spotted! 350Z on the street!



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

I happened to be driving through my neighborhood on my way home Saturday evening and I spotted this unfamiliar "tail end" parked on the side of the street. "New Lexus SC coupe?" I thought to myself. There was a line of cars parked behind it so I could only see a corner of the car, so don't bust me for calling it a Lexus.

But then I drove by and nailed the brakes... "holy crap its a new 350Z!!!"

Nissan put a mean shade of red on this car and man are they nice. I love the headlights, they just look angry!

Anybody else spotted one yet?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Saw one at Marymoor Park on Saturday.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

not to rub it in or anything but..........................................














..........I DROVE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

you lucky dog...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Saw one at Marymoor Park on Saturday. *


Oh yeah... that was the highlight of my day right there. The BBQ was great, seeing Alex run the Skyline was awesome, but that 350Z OWNED!


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

*air fuel ratio*

i hay to say that the 350z is a sweet car, we four of them in my town. all of them have the same problem though. the feul is running too lean. other than than that they sweet cars.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

I was over at Nissan of Fife the other day when they brought in a few 350Z'. I work over at the Emerald Queen. So from time to time one will pass going down 509. But all of the cars being dropped off are going to their respective owners. Going to be a little while before they have one for sale, by the sounds of it.

Jason


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i saw a red 350z driving on meredian in puyallup the other day it was a double looker. was that a 350.....it is a 350


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2002)

not to rub it in or anything but i OWN one!!! lol ... i bought it this past sunday.. its only an enthusiast model but i cant wait for this 1200 mile break in to be up so i can roast it  

anyone in the MD area have a new or old Z and wanna get some mettings personal message or e-mail me..


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Red 350z Enthusiast said:


> *anyone in the MD area have a new or old Z and wanna get some mettings personal message or e-mail me.. *


You might want to try posting this in the New England/Mid Atlantic area


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha... my next door neighboor just bought a 350Z and the new Murano SUV.

Damn lawyers....



Sweet cars.... but the Murano.. actually looks kinda evil to me


----------

